# Question about Combination Guns?



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen combination guns with two, three, four and even five barrels in one cluster. 

But, are their combination guns with higher barrel multiples, such as six or seven barrels? Or is five barrels the highest they go?


----------

